# Text in Value field of Pivot Table



## praveen.dsa (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi,
I am new to Power Pivot, i am creating new report using Power Pivot and Pivot table, i want to display text in VALUE field of Pivot Table instead of count, sum etc, is this possible or not.

Thanking you in advance.
Praveen Rayan.


----------



## lhii0109 (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi Praveen,

I don't think so. What normally what I will do is using flatted pivot table instead of Pivot Table and drag the 'Text' in Row field. This is just general idea. Hope it helps.


----------



## IamTheMaster (Oct 27, 2015)

This is a bit advanced VBA, but it works to display text instead of counts Excel: Pivot Table Text Value Instead of Counts For Sub-group Listings


----------



## scottsen (Oct 28, 2015)

Measures can indeed return text.  Try it -- it works just fine.


----------

